# New Boxers on the way



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Early this morning my male got the deed done and we are now expecting a litter of boxer pups. If you've ever seen a non-receptive boxer female, you'd understand my elation. Holy snappin bumholes, I don't think I'd go near that thing to save my life! Viscious! And with teeth! And she didn't stop with "no", she chased him down and bit him in the next room!

Kinda reminds me of my wife that way...:LOL


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Dike? :smt082


----------

